# Lets here what you think about this



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

http://kwonusa.com/kwon/usa/weapons/arnis/index.htm?Artikelgruppe=4000003&SInfo=details

i was looking at kwons online catalog last night and came across this what do u guys think of it think it will work for stick fighting or not just wondering cause it 
is not a lot of money also i see that kwon now has training knifes take a look at these I like the first one and make get it cause it is prety cheap with wholesale

http://kwonusa.com/kwon/usa/kobudo/knives/index.htm?Artikelgruppe=8020021&option1=588&SInfo=details


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like a WEKAF Jacket w/ Kwon branding.  Price is consistent.
Gear for stickfighting is pretty subjective; it comes down to what are you willing to put up with.


----------



## NARC (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree, but skip the "body protection" and grab proper head gear & hand protection and go at it!....making sure you got a supply of PERCS or OXY for the pain experienced afterwards....only kidding!! %-}


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 28, 2005)

At least they are offering FMArtists more options.

I thought this was funny.  In thier WEAPONS - Arnis/Escrima/Kali section
"CAUTION: The articles on this page are sold only for collection purposes or for supervised training in the art of Chinese Wu Shu." :idunno:


----------



## Reikon (Apr 29, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> At least they are offering FMArtists more options.
> 
> I thought this was funny.  In thier WEAPONS - Arnis/Escrima/Kali section
> "CAUTION: The articles on this page are sold only for collection purposes or for supervised training in the art of Chinese Wu Shu." :idunno:


 Hehe or better yet:



> KWON is not respnsible for any illegal or improper use of the items found on this page.


 And it's body protection.


----------



## bart (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey There,

Kwon has sponsored WEKAF teams and events in a couple of different ways over the past few years. I'm not surprised that they've accomplished a bit of branding. Honestly, I'm happy to see it on a mainstream martial arts ecommerce site. It makes it easier for instructors like myself, that don't have or want a storefront, to have students find and purchase gear on their own. I also like the price. 




			
				NARC said:
			
		

> I agree, but skip the "body protection" and grab proper head gear & hand protection and go at it!...




People bash the use of armor in training, but even if you don't want to wear it yourself, it works well when used in sparring partner style ala boxing. Your partner is padded up in a way that allows you to go to town. That type of training is invaluable. In my honest opinion, the introduction of hand protection departs more from reality than the introduction of body protection.


----------



## bart (Apr 29, 2005)

Another site with interesting gear is: 


http://www.guardup.com


I did some reading around on it and they've got an interesting collection of gear in their store. Anybody heard of them before?


----------

